
Reid Hoffman to Teach “Blitzscaling” at Stanford This Fall (App Due 9/18) - eroo
http://techcrunch.com/2015/09/14/reid-hoffman-to-teach-blitzscaling-at-stanford-this-fall/
======
eroo
_The class is also holding a number of seats for those who aren’t affiliated
with Stanford but who are keen to help some other “region of the world build a
‘blitzscaling’ ecosystem.” For those class hopefuls, there’s a separate
application link right here
[[https://airtable.com/shr8W8KW44BrUeGe3](https://airtable.com/shr8W8KW44BrUeGe3)]._

